# Tell us about your WORST classmate



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

saw this on the work and employment a forum about a co worker and thought i would start it here.

can be for any reason

so many to list , i would say one of my close friends was also my worst classmate because he would choose to annoy me constantly through the lessons.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm in College and I'd say the majority of my classmates are the worst I've ever encountered. They would disrupt the class with drama and all-around douchy behavior. It's hard to concentrate on what the professor is saying. And my wordy textbooks just make it worse.

The only nice/decent classmates are foreign exchange students from Russia, India, or various Latin American countries.


----------



## radassat83 (Apr 5, 2013)

One of my classmates plagiarized me. I'm taking a hybrid course for Urban Geography and there's an online discussion portion where we have to post a response to the reading and later respond to another student. I was the first to post, so I had to wait for someone else to write their response before conversing. Three hours after I had posted, some guy basically paraphrased, in some cases word-for-word, what I had written, including an observation that I had made that was not in the reading. I reported him to the professor. I wasn't upset that he actually did it, I found it flattering. I was more insulted that he was so obvious, and that his grammar was so appalling.


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

I've had two of the worst classmates ever. 

1) First on the list was my classmate who I'll call Clarissa (pseudonym). Long story short, at the beginning of the semester, i thought Clarissa would be a smart, reliable lab partner, but boy was I wrong. She was so clueless during lab sessions and I had to carry her throughout the the class. I always wondered how she got a B on one of the tests when it was the hardest test the class took and the class average was D to C+

2) The next classmate was an older woman who had a chip on her shoulder. No one liked her in class and she would always complain about something. Whether it was the lab procedures or a concept she didn't get during lecture, everything was "unfair" or "unclear to her". She was such a bitter and spiteful person, I hated being around her.

3) This person was actually in the same class as #2. This woman wanted the whole class to revolve around her. If she got a question wrong on tests, the question was also "unfair" and she would give the professor an earful about it. She would slow down the pace of the class and got in verbal altercations with other classmates.


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

She was really annoying. Like really annoying.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

I probably was the worst classmate


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Ameenah said:


> I probably was the worst classmate


This was my exact thought. Like, people in this thread are talking about lab partners who needed to be led through the work?? That was me in anatomy. I ended up failing the class and now have a 1.8 GPA wooo yay.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

Sabreena said:


> This was my exact thought. Like, people in this thread are talking about lab partners who needed to be led through the work?? That was me in anatomy. I ended up failing the class and now have a 1.8 GPA wooo yay.


Lol ✋ yessss! I was the partner that showed up to school like 2 days / week.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

This ******* got a group of people to go against me and ****, spreading some bs rumors that I was gonna shoot up the school or some dumb ****, that I was an unstable freak and such. 

Hated that guy.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Sabreena said:


> This was my exact thought. Like, people in this thread are talking about lab partners who needed to be led through the work?? That was me in anatomy. I ended up failing the class and now have a 1.8 GPA wooo yay.


If you tried I don't think bad of you at all. A lot of people fail because they don't try.

I had my worst day today in a long time - Sitting in a small room with 2 guys I know. I were doing maths, and the other guys were sitting on their PCs and mobiles having zero intention of trying to learn or do anything. One of them are taking their 1st college year for the third time.

Of course they had to start nagging me, as they got bored. It totally ruined my day. I had to spend my time fighting back, instead of doing maths. In 3 hours I managed to do 1 homework problem. I should have been at school right now doing more maths, but I am totally not in the mood anymore today ..

That's the last time im studying with vegetables ..


----------



## Mister Ives (Sep 28, 2015)

That person that would leave their seat next to me if there was a spot free elsewhere despite our seatplan.


----------



## BobtheKat (Feb 7, 2015)

The absolute worst would be a girl who sits next to me during math class. Shes always late to class, then she spends her entire time on her phone, and complains about how she hates being in the class every time. Don't know what happen to her last time, but she was kind of throwing a mini-tantrum in class. You know when you refuse to buy a kid a toy and they begin to throw stuff, kick the floor, and do some weird crying noise? Yea, she was doing that.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

In primary school there was this awful girl. She was disgusting. Once she farted in choir practice and thought it was the funniest thing ever. It was horrific. And once she was laughing at something one of her friends said and spat strawberry milk on me. 

But then a few years ago I had a girl in a few of my HS classes spread a rumour that I was the one stealing money and valuables from people's bags in the change room. I will never forgive her.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Got sucker punched really hard in the stomach. I was in middle school study hall two older guys waited outside the door and hit me for no apparent reason....


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

The bully who was bothering me all the time in the classroom


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

iCod said:


> This ******* got a group of people to go against me and ****, spreading some bs rumors that I was gonna shoot up the school or some dumb ****, that I was an unstable freak and such.
> 
> Hated that guy.


That sounds like a textbook bully to me. The thing about those kind of guys are they don't want to look like an outright bully so they'll play nice but talk **** behind your back.

I find it helpful to call people out like that, and then they'll try overly hard not to look like a bully.


----------



## radassat83 (Apr 5, 2013)

Also, 60% of the people in any group project ever. If I'm ever in a group of 5 or more, I can usually find at least one other person who is even moderately competent.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Ameenah said:


> Lol ✋ yessss! I was the partner that showed up to school like 2 days / week.


2 days/week is better than 0.


----------



## nordision (Jun 22, 2015)

Now I'm in College and I can say most of classmates are nice and cool persons but when I was in highschool I had a classmate, a girl, she was the worst, she always used to criticise me because I don't talk with other people, I always stay alone and I'm not involved in any school activites, dances, sports etc she used to criticise because I'm not sociable like it was her problem, she never had any ideea that I have social anxiety.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Worst classmate: obnoxious woman who would frequently interrupt and argue with lecturers. Oodles of time lost to her blathering.

Although, that's just part of why she was the worst classmate. She was in her 50s and I really looked up to her as she was obviously very intelligent and, well, a little bit intimidating too. One day, I was giving her a lift after uni and she said to me, "What part of [our degree] interests you most? Where do you want to end up?" I replied that I wasn't sure. She replied, "You ought to become a [specialist] because you don't have the social skills to interact with people".

I still remember that interaction clearly and it still brings me to tears. What an asshat; I wish I'd had the social skills to kick her out of the car.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Pompeii said:


> Worst classmate: obnoxious woman who would frequently interrupt and argue with lecturers. Oodles of time lost to her blathering.
> 
> Although, that's just part of why she was the worst classmate. She was in her 50s and I really looked up to her as she was obviously very intelligent and, well, a little bit intimidating too. One day, I was giving her a lift after uni and she said to me, "What part of [our degree] interests you most? Where do you want to end up?" I replied that I wasn't sure. She replied, "You ought to become a [specialist] because you don't have the social skills to interact with people".
> 
> I still remember that interaction clearly and it still brings me to tears. What an asshat; *I wish I'd had the social skills to kick her out of the car*.


:lol


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

there was a girl who sat behind me in 8th grade who felt entitled to play with my bra straps without asking.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

regimes said:


> there was a girl who sat behind me in 8th grade who felt entitled to play with my bra straps without asking.


:sus So I'm assuming she had a thing for you?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

There was this guy who I was best friends with for a couple of years who suddenly started bullying me.
However I got fed up and kicked his *** (or more specifically, his face) and after that he kinda kept his distance.

I usually take the bullying like a ***** but this guy really grinded my gears.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> :sus So I'm assuming she had a thing for you?


i don't think so. i think she was just annoying af.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

This guy in my gym class was a jerk. One time in particular we were on a team together and he whined about it the whole time, talking about how I was *bleeping* bad at basketball. 

The following semester we were in a health class and he attempted to be buddy-buddy in order to copy off my assignments. He didn't even apologize for being a jerk the prior semester.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

There was a girl in my middle school in Bulgaria that basically turned my hope and relief of transferring to my new school where no one seemed like they would be bothering me there into another bullying and socially isolating experience that turned all of my classmates against me, because of her. The beginning of my school year there made me think I could finally find peace and even be free of bullying, but it was probably because no one knew eachother yet and I just blended in the background. That girl seemed to have sought me out as the meek and timid one though, and gradually it got to a point where nobody except my one friend in that class liked me and they had all began to make fun of me, too. There was one incident where she was sitting behind me violently shaking my chair and I, naturally, just let it go on completely humiliated, while the girl I'd become friends with was just sitting next to pretending not to notice.

There was also the manipulative **** of a "friend" I had from my old school there. I've been pretty much nothing but a doormat for everyone for most of my childhood.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

This girl in my class, who was my physics lab partner in college, smelled really bad. I'm not sure if it was hormonal or not, I couldn't put my finger on it. What's more amazing she would go on about her boyfriend incessantly, and I would wonder if he ever noticed? It was pretty weird to me at the time.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

All the dumb noisy people in school who would say stuff like "You should talk more" or "Why do you never talk to me?". Erm, I'm not talking to you cause you're an obnoxious dumbass xD

Like seriously if you give me time and I trust you enough I might actually talk to you eventually.

Luckily college wasn't so bad. I used to take a power nap every Geology lesson and no one would even care xD


----------



## retwin23 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hii all, 
thanks for this post 
When i saw this topic then i remembered of my collage days . I don't forget my one WORST classmate . His name is John Parker . He was nonsense boys . He had no manners . he was doing WORST things in class.
I am missing my collage days,.,////


----------



## SillySuzan (Dec 5, 2015)

Not in college (yet, (hopefully.)

Um I've had a lot of bad classmates, I've had classmates throw stuff at me, I'm not sure if this counts but I remember back in Middle School I was trying to use the bathroom and some girls saw me go in and started to throw wet paper towels on me 

Um they use throw pencils and one guy threw a pair scissors at me. And also I had hand sanitizer tossed into my face while in class, (I think that counts?) 

Also when I failed the 8th grade I had to go to summer school, oh my god that was the worse lol. I was bullied as soon as I walked in the door by my classmates. They made fun of the way I was walking (I was also the oldest one there.) Because I failed a grade so not going into detail about that

Idk what's up with the hand sanitiizer thing but some girl decided to squirt some into my chair hoping that I would sit into it..kind of funny now that I think about it (though I was crying when it happened.) I told the teacher and she yelled at them and said sorry to me...kind of embrassing 

I also had some guys picking on me because something was online of me and they thought I was **** and put out on them...

You see at the school I was at previously I had this "boyfriend." Who posted a bunch of crap on me online and it got around (again not going into detail>)

Um, yeah I was mainly made fun of because of the way I walked, talked, and how awkward I was...by my classmates

Sorry if this is a college fourm

But I expect the same treatment when I go there also


----------



## SillySuzan (Dec 5, 2015)

Recessive J said:


> All the dumb noisy people in school who would say stuff like "You should talk more" or "Why do you never talk to me?". Erm, I'm not talking to you cause you're an obnoxious dumbass xD
> 
> Like seriously if you give me time and I trust you enough I might actually talk to you eventually.
> 
> Luckily college wasn't so bad. I used to take a power nap every Geology lesson and no one would even care xD


Lol...I hate that too....it's so annoying when people do that crap


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, currently there are several candidates. This one fellow shows up late all the time, is generally disruptive, clearly doesn't give a ****, etc. Like **** bro, I'm here to learn you ignorant cretin, I paid a lot of money to be here, **** off on home if you don't care.

Then we have exhibit two, this jumped up steroid jockey. I'm up giving a short presentation, which I really loathe to do (makes me a bit anxious), and this ****er just interrupts me and makes snide comments on several occasions. That pissed me off. Also has the habit of staring at me in an obvious attempt to make me uncomfortable. 

Then we have the standard person who tris to force socialization on me because it is apparent I don't particularly enjoy it, and the know-it-all who always has something to say and is constantly interrupting the teacher and trying to finish his thoughts. Shut the **** up bro, let the man who is educated and being paid to teach get it out.

****, I got a lot of angst. If I were to go into my terrible classmates from previous years of schooling I could be here all day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The lord up above


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I had more than one worst classmate. The girls I weren't attracted to who wanted to date me and this grown woman in college who bullied me almost every week. I was 19 years old at the time and she was in her early 30s. I was young enough to be her kid. She was a pervert. She was also unattractive to me which made the situation disgusting.


----------



## vania31415 (Aug 30, 2014)

We all were working on separate lab projects and I had a lot of things that didn't work out. When this classmate was stressed because she 'didn't have enough data' etc I would mention that she had more than me, that most of my things didn't work and she said 'Hearing that your things failed makes me so happy'. On another occasion we were talking to another student about how much we had done and saying that all our projects were going well, and I mentioned that I was having troubles, her response, 'yeah but you don't count'. 
Also, the time that was most upsetting to me was early on in the year, when we were all new to everything and I found out that I had been doing something wrong for a few weeks, and that was why one thing wasn't working, and I was really upset that I made a stupid mistake (particularly after the person teaching me said that she thought it was an obvious thing) and this classmate kept saying that I should have asked someone before using the wrong thing, and then continued to mention it multiple times over the next few months.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The 3 Chinese chicks in my operations management class who cheating blatantly during the final exam. They whispered the entire time and even lifted up their papers to show the other girls. So ****ing distracting. My blood pressure went through the roof. I was going to rat on them but had to focus on my own exam. Lazy, rotten little *****es.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sabreena said:


> This was my exact thought. Like, people in this thread are talking about lab partners who needed to be led through the work?? That was me in anatomy. I ended up failing the class and now have a 1.8 GPA wooo yay.


Actually I hated the 19 year old lab partners who would try to finish the lab as fast as possible. They just wanted to leave early. Because I like to take my time, they'd do most of the work. Not cool. Didn't learn crap while working with them. Luckily I changed lab partners to someone closer to 30 who would also take her time and we worked well together. And that 19 year old dropped out....


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

The worst classmates I ever had actually would deserve to be executed on the electric chair.
They commited a crime and got away with it because the victim was too ****ing afraid and ashamed to tell it to anybody, even until today.
I wish the victim could hire a professional to take care of those two pieces of scum.
I don't know if it would relieve him in any way but it surely wouldn't make him upset either...


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I can think of so many obnoxious people I've been in classes with. I don't know how to pick one of them out from the bunch. I guess it would be the ones from high school who've wound up in jail since.


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

There was this snobby gay kid who used to throw paper balls at the back of my head. I assume he had a crush on me. Or, at least, he did until I spun around and backhanded him in the mouth during class.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

^.......uh

I've had many craaaaaappy classmates. People that I'd uh.. c̶e̶l̶e̶b̶r̶a̶t̶e̶ if they happened to die. One of the worst was this girl in 5th & 6th grade who ****ing despised me. She would go bat**** at pathetic things and she'd target me; that incredibly shy kid with asperger's. Thanks to her I fell victim to many instances of kicking, punching, verbal abuse, getting screamed and/or laughed at, being called pathetic, etc. I remember at one point in 6th grade, I was temporarily seated next to her and when that happened, I more or less wanted to promptly die, lol. Apparently she has (had?) anger issues but I don't really care. I would freaking celebrate if I saw news of her death. That ***** ruined me and I don't care what you have to say about it.

There were other people in my classes who I couldn't stand. They were usually in groups. People who would bully me, make me feel like inferior trash, intimidate me, laugh at me, etc. The vast majority of these people were also stressful courtesy of their constantly disruptive behavior ensuring that every class that featured them was a purely hellish class that would do a serious number on my sanity. Thankfully, I didn't have any classes with any seriously problematic people in 2015 for the most part. There was only one who was problematic because of his name causing me severe anxiety; stemmed from a minor trauma associated with the name.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

probably this one 40 year old man who thought he knew everything. The whole 'oh I was there when that happened'..it was an urban planning course. He was morbidly obese and had to be shuttled around the campus and dropped off at his classes. He could barely fit through the door and was frequently absent because of his health. There was also this very strange guy who would email girls in the class and ask them 'how they were doing', a bunch of girls received the emails including myself. Super creepy.


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

A popular guy in one of classes last year put me on his snapchat when I cut my hair. I cut my hair before the style got popular and because of him, every day someone in my school either takes a picture of me or touches my hair. I'm a student assistant for the academic counselors and one of my duties is to take passes to students in their classrooms. 90% of the classrooms I enter, I hear someone say "That's her!" It's usually accompanied by giggles or pictures.


----------

